# Tourist Visa 600 Processing Time now at 65 days and still not even being processed



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Does anyone on here know of a tourist visa taking more than 65 days to be processed?? The departments processing times stated 15-29 which had now increased to 19-34 days but it's now nearly double the amount of time we have been waiting. They lost his biometrics and didn't attach to his application for 3 weeks and they still haven't even looked at his application. More than the required supporting docs have been submitted, he has no criminal record, he has been here before 7 months ago for a month, he has a job to go back to, he has sufficient funds in his account & I even sent my bank statement. We have called and emailed several times to both Sth Africa and Australia but never get any answer. Is this normal?


----------



## anashin (May 5, 2017)

Gibbsy said:


> Does anyone on here know of a tourist visa taking more than 65 days to be processed?? The departments processing times stated 15-29 which had now increased to 19-34 days but it's now nearly double the amount of time we have been waiting. They lost his biometrics and didn't attach to his application for 3 weeks and they still haven't even looked at his application. More than the required supporting docs have been submitted, he has no criminal record, he has been here before 7 months ago for a month, he has a job to go back to, he has sufficient funds in his account & I even sent my bank statement. We have called and emailed several times to both Sth Africa and Australia but never get any answer. Is this normal?


That's really strange and is taking so long.

My longest tourist visa application was for 35 days. I called the embassy here in Dubai once and I was actually able to talk to the case officer. She told me to attach one more document and then she'll approve it after that. As soon as the call was finished, I attached the missing document and after 30 minutes it was granted.

Did you attach all the required documents?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for replies. Yes all documents were submitted. I have sent complaint emails, phones calls and completed the feedback forms and still they say it hasn’t been allocated for processing and that they will refer to a team leader and still nothing has been done. I suppose there’s nothing more I can do except wait, I’m just so frustrated by it all and how they make it this hard for someone to travel to Australia for a holiday.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Go to your local federal member of parliament, with all the details.

Bullet point what and when you have tried to resolve the problem, they will chase it up - it's their job, and they have to reply to you.


----------



## johnjohnson (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,

When I applied for my visitor visa tourist stream, after payment, I received an email stating that the department may not contact you, and that they may decide based on the documents you have attached so you may upload documents that you feel is relevant to your application. So what I did I just attached documents and evidences that will support my statements. my application was approved in just 5 days. I didn't expect that they will decide that fast.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks ampk, I was thinking that might have to be my next move however the issue may not be resolved by the time I need but it’s worth a try. I did ask the lady on the phone how long before someone is due to travel should they lodge the tourist visa application and her answer was 34 days ?.

He has submitted every single document that was required plus extras. Wow 5 days is quick even though that’s how quick all tourist visas should be processed in.

Thanks for your replies, much appreciated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you lodged a complaint with the ombudsman?


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

No I haven’t Mish but I will look into doing that now. Thank you


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Contacting both your Fed Member and the Ombudsman will not have a negative effect on the application - FYI.

Your Fed Member will have a direct line to the relevant Embassy manager, if your case has good merit they do call them.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok thanks ampk, I was a little worried that pushing it too far may have a negative effect on the application but I can’t see any possible reason as to why this has taken so long. Do you know what kind of response time it is with the minister?


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry by minister I mean my local Fed member.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Mine in Darwin had to contact the Moscow Embassy (Ukraine applicant) it was from memory 48 hours till I was called back with info and responses.

My previously refused Visa application (3) included 3 letters of support from N.T. Government ministers, not sure if that made the Fed act any faster.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok thank you, I will go into the office on Monday and see how I go.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry one question please ampk, did you take the supporting docs that you submitted with your application to your fed member?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I took a very large folder of all that I had.

I did a bullet point word doc of all relevant things in a time line. (points short but sweet 1 or 2 lines).

They from memory did not look at the folder or any part of it - they could see I was prepared with facts and not just having a dummy spit.

The asked if they could take a photo copy of the bullet points (we verbally expanded on them in the meeting) - I said that's your copy, keep it.


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Sweet, I also have a large folder also and have just done the timeline in bullet points. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Just in case one of the mods is reading - that post by Jamie (with 4 digits after it) wont open for me.

I think this poster has replied to the post?


----------



## Vanessa Fernandez (Aug 12, 2018)

anashin said:


> That's really strange and is taking so long.
> 
> My longest tourist visa application was for 35 days. I called the embassy here in Dubai once and I was actually able to talk to the case officer. She told me to attach one more document and then she'll approve it after that. As soon as the call was finished, I attached the missing document and after 30 minutes it was granted.
> 
> Did you attach all the required documents?


Hi,

Which number did you call from Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello. Did you eventually get your visa or visa response and how long did you further wait for it? I also applied and it has taken more than 40 days and I am in the same situation as you


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2018)

Gibbsy said:


> Does anyone on here know of a tourist visa taking more than 65 days to be processed?? The departments processing times stated 15-29 which had now increased to 19-34 days but it's now nearly double the amount of time we have been waiting. They lost his biometrics and didn't attach to his application for 3 weeks and they still haven't even looked at his application. More than the required supporting docs have been submitted, he has no criminal record, he has been here before 7 months ago for a month, he has a job to go back to, he has sufficient funds in his account & I even sent my bank statement. We have called and emailed several times to both Sth Africa and Australia but never get any answer. Is this normal?


Hi was your visa application accepted after waiting so long?


----------



## jazzamrit85 (Sep 4, 2018)

*still waiting??*



Vergil said:


> Hello. Did you eventually get your visa or visa response and how long did you further wait for it? I also applied and it has taken more than 40 days and I am in the same situation as you


hi Vergil,

I am also in same situation, I applied on 24th july n still waiting.. been 6 weeks  
did you get A response,, from which country have u applied, I hve made online application from delhi, is there any way to contact embassy??
waiting for ur reply.
thanks


----------



## Gibbsy (Jan 20, 2018)

It was my partners visa & I ended up contacting my local parliament office in Australia. A few days later I was emailed by Sth Aftican immigration to withdraw the tourist visa as they were about to approve our marriage visa. That ended up getting approved 4 days before he was due to travel.


----------



## jazzamrit85 (Sep 4, 2018)

*Tourist visa 600 refusal*

Hi my visitor visa has been refused twice. I know it is a long message, but I will appreciate your efforts if you can please read it. I have tried to explain in detail as much as possible. 
So I want to visit my husband while I am waiting for 309 visa which we applied in nov 2018. I maybe have a little complex case as I went to Australia on a visitor visa in April 2017 and lodged 457 onshore which automatically issued me bridging visa A and I managed to stay on that visa for 14 months for a decision to come through.. (which never came,
Now case has been withdrawn) and in the meanwhile I got married to my boyfriend who is (Indian origin - Australian citizen) we were dating for last couple of years. Then because I wasn't on a substantive visa, I couldn't lodge my spouse visa application onshore and had to return to my home country India in July 2018. As suggested By a registered MARA Agent I tried for a visitor visa again, after coming back to India just free 2 weeks which got refused due to main reason unemployment.. but Afterwards i was told by some other people that I shud have given some time gap after returning to
India. Anyways Later on we decided to lodge 309 Offshore so finally we lodged that application in November 2018. 
Afterwards my husband visited me here in India for 6 weeks in December. and now I again applied for a visitor visa in March which got refused on the same basis of unemployment. 
I did write a detailed cover letter mentioning my reason for visit which would be our first wedding anniversary on 8th may, and shown my assets here, strong finance evidence as well. Still it has been refused and a the case officer clearly mentioned that although u have enough funds to support yourself but because you are unemployed it is being refused. I also got review right which are very rare I guess. And not even worth it $1700. 
Would you have any clue or any experience regarding similar situation. ? 
I am really stuck here without my husband.. any suggestions are welcome. 
if shud consider visitor family sponsor ?? Or get employed first.. and try with an employment in couple of months. Please help. Has anyone ever got visa after being refused twice?? Please help!! Thankyou for taking out time to read this.


----------

